# Broken Lock/Manual Garage Door/Help!



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Both box store carry a few different ones, a common one: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=54511-51-KLH-BC&lpage=none
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

GBR's correct. I also have bought "generic" lock/handle units from our local "Overhead Door" business when the ones from the box stores don't fit. Good Luck, David


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

That's it!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!

I will pick one up tonigt. My store is still open!

Your an Angel!

Looks easy too!!! (hope they can instruct me though)

Bless you both for the information, I'm so tickled that I got such a fast reply. Whooooo Hooooo!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are welcome! Enjoy: http://www.ehow.com/how_4840344_install-garage-door-lock.html
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW! Thank you!
I did copy the instructions, and will pick up one of the door locks today. (hope it's the right one) Thank you so much for the information, they only had 2 left so they are saving one for me at Lowe's. At least I get to go down to the property with something to try out.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Sheila, please keep us posted on your progress with this project. 
It does sound as if you may be on the road to "Garage door handle happiness". And everyone knows that a Happy Woman means : Well, everyone is happy! Good Luck, David


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

I will indeed keep you posted! You are so right about "Momma" being happy, caus if she ain't, no one is happy! hehehe

Not really, although my 3 sons, and 1 daughter, can borrow my tools, they find it hard to actually use them. Of course, like a good mom, I MADE them learn how to use them correctly, but only because I wanted them back in one piece. 

I so value home repair, and learning how to DIY. You can't ask for better than that!!!

Rest asure, I will win over this garage door lock. 

(It's the WHEN that bothers me)

Never give up!


----------

